# Kidd vs Zoro



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Well every other thread with the main guys have been made. Might as well make this one too.

The fight takes place on Onigashima.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

I sit this one out and watch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd is strong enough to break a yonko's bones even without his ultimate attack, and his magnetic powers are a bad matchup for any swordsman. He takes it but it's a tough fight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

Kid because his DF for sure works on Zoro if even BM couldn't prevent it. And the pull was so strong that BM couldn't free herself from the object being attached. Kid sticks Zoro swords to him and blasts swordless Zoro with his railgun. Meanwhile Enma's still draining Zoro while not doing anything for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Zorosisters its not lookin good..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pyriz (Feb 4, 2022)

Same answer as Law. Kid wins comfortably IMO. It will definitely be a difficult fight, but I'd give it to Kid every time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2022)

I can’t wait to hear someone try to argue that Kidd can’t take Zoro’s swords despite it working on BM because you know someone is going too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Damn Kidd winning 6 to nothing lmao.

Where's @A Optimistic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

This chapter was a terrible chapter for Zoro fans.


Thdyingbreed said:


> I can’t wait to hear the arguments that Kidd can’t take Zoro’s swords despite it working on BM because you know someone is going too.


They'd have to rely on that argument for Zoro to have a chance. If he can't stop his swords from being disabled he's fucked.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 4, 2022)

Doesn't Kidd just take his swords and then that's all she wrote? Don't see how Zoro defends against attacks that hurt a yonkou without his swords.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd but at least high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Damn Kidd winning 6 to nothing lmao.
> 
> Where's @A Optimistic


Busy losing the battle in the law vs zoro thread, the legion can't handle to fight on two losing fronts

Reactions: Funny 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Feb 4, 2022)

zoro-bros, the sun will shine on us once again. I promise

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Damn Kidd winning 6 to nothing lmao.
> 
> Where's @A Optimistic



wait for me! im here!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I sit this one out and watch



coward


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> wait for me! im here!


Yall in for a rough week, you can't even fully enjoy the victory over Big Mom lmao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> coward


I lied 

gotta do this before Zoros next PU

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yall in for a rough week, you can't even fully enjoy the victory over Big Mom lmao



if MO can still defend big mom, i can still defend zoro

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

Two polls where Zoro is losing badly ?

I know Zoro legion is stronger than this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> if MO can still defend big mom, i can still defend zoro


Defending agaisnt the inevitable loss

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

All I'm saying is I'm glad I doubled down on my Kidd and Law stonks when people claimed they were crashing last week during the early spoilers


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> Two polls where Zoro is losing badly ?
> 
> I know Zoro legion is stronger than this



i think everybody is asleep

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I can’t wait to hear someone try to argue that Kidd can’t take Zoro’s swords despite it working on BM because you know someone is going too.



King was a threat in swordmanship thanks to the mechanism of his blade, he was able to disarm him, or to push him to use advanced CoC to keep hold of his swords, let alone a character able to use magnetism constantly.
Kid's power would bother any swordman at this point, let alone one of similar strength.
Worked on Big Mom and Napoleon ?
He's got an advantage in the match-up imo, always seemed intuitive as an assumption.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> i think everybody is asleep


It hasn't been a good night of sleep

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> i think everybody is asleep


The Legions gonna wake up pissed looking at these polls then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

*LEGION PLEASE COME TO THIS THREAD AND PROVIDE BACKUP

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> i think everybody is asleep


Wait isn't it like 4 am in your country

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Wait isn't it like 4 am in your country



stayed up for big mom  

logging off now

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> stayed up for big mom
> 
> logging off now


In the trenches fighting alone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

If ZKK doesn't happen, you guys are gonna have to sit with Kidd and Law>Zoro for about another 100 chapters when they all get thier next serious fights. And even then you might of just waited 2 years just for the result to not change lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd propably lower high difficulty due to matchup advantage - I am not sure if Zoro can resist his powers with Haki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> *LEGION PLEASE COME TO THIS THREAD AND PROVIDE BACKUP
> 
> *



@A Optimistic right now:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It hasn't been a good night of sleep

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

I was going to edit in laws feat but I'm too lazy


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro's obviously stronger but OL gonna vote for Kidd lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 5


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Zoro's obviously stronger but OL gonna vote for Kidd lol


How  ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> How  ?



Zoro has better haki, better AP, Kid also relies on the environment for some of his attacks, and needs time to build up that railgun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro folds him. He cuts through that junk quite easily and Kidd isn't tanking those advanced CotC attacks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro high diff


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro win this.

Kidd doesnt have anyone to rely on in this 1v1 match up.


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Zoro's *obviously* stronger but OL gonna vote for Kidd lol



Obviously?



T.D.A said:


> Zoro has better AP







Seraphoenix said:


> Zoro folds him. He cuts through that junk quite easily and Kidd isn't tanking those advanced CotC attacks.



Kid has been tanking Big Mom's attacks, survived it while clearly hurting her in the process.
He also repeatedly explained that he doesn't care if his junk is destroyed or not, he can simply re shape it.
Told it to Killer on the Rooftop, and to Big Mom this chapter. Heck he rebuilt his giant Cow in no time this chapter....

Nobody is folding Kid, not even Big Mom. He did not need Law to magnetize her this chapter.

Got them feats and all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> Obviously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess not obviously if there's a debate to be had, but overall I think Zoro would win

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> I guess not obviously if there's a debate to be had, but overall I think Zoro would win



Debatable indeed. 
They're close, their AP comparable so it is possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> Obviously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cutting power has BM shown? Zoro had Kaido dodging before he got ACotC. His attacks would go through the junk and cut Mid up.


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> What cutting power has BM shown? Zoro had Kaido dodging before he got ACotC. His attacks would go through the junk and cut Mid up.












Combining her homies and her monstruous strength ? With this maser saber?
No one would want to take this shit, or Ikoku Sovereignity.
Kid survived ikoku sovereignity because he was protected by his Gundam.
It's not that easy to put him down as proven during the Raid.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> Combining her homies and her monstruous strength ? With this maser saber?
> No one would want to take this shit, or Ikoku Sovereignity.


AdCotC attack> this house level attack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> AdCotC attack> this house level attack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd & Law , both stronger than Zoro . Unless ZKK happens it will stay this way


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

It is with great sadness and regret that I have to vote for Midd.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dunno (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro still takes this comfortably.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 4, 2022)

I think @T.D.A is legit having an aneurysm from the butthurt and salt of the poll results of both this thread and the Zoro vs Law one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd is tankier, more versatile, comparable attack power, and a great matchup against zoro. Zoro has the ap but not the stats to keep up. Kidd wins high diff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd still has not shown an attack more powerful than Zoro yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Kidd still has not shown an attack more powerful than Zoro yet.


1. Its not always about the biggest attack.
2. Hard to use asura without your swords


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

Kid wins this until someone can show evidence that zoro's swords can't be simply pushed away from kid with a simple repel. Kid is probably the best matchup for swordmen outside of buggy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I sit this one out and watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd hasnt shown anything that make me think that he can beat Zoro yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2022)

Popcorn stop. Come get your popcorn here.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 4, 2022)

Luffy > Kidd >/~ Law ~ Zoro

Kidd is also a bad matchup, so *high*-ish diff. win for Kidd.

He could simply amplify the poles (N,S) on Zoro or his swords to let his weapons clashing against each other with magnetism. That would be his downfall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

ice demon slayer said:


> Kidd hasnt shown anything that make me think that he can beat Zoro yet


How do you think Zoro deals with the fact that kids whole thing is controlling metal and zoros swords are metal? How many bulls and rail guns does Zoro tank? 

Big mom can't hold Napoleon when kid wants to take it away, no way Zoro holds his swords. How does Zoro beat kid without swords?


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Feb 4, 2022)

Just you wait, Zoro will show how far superior he is in the next chapters

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Feb 4, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> How do you think Zoro deals with the fact that kids whole thing is controlling metal and zoros swords are metal? How many bulls and rail guns does Zoro tank?
> 
> Big mom can't hold Napoleon when kid wants to take it away, no way Zoro holds his swords. How does Zoro beat kid without swords?


You think that Zoro is just gonna stand there and wait for him to get attacked by his bulls and rail guns ?

Zoros haki should be good enough for him to not have his swords stolen, 

By this logic, how many adv coc attack can Kidd tanks before getting killed ?

You think that Zoro is dumb like bm and will just wait for Kidd to attack him lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

ice demon slayer said:


> You think that Zoro is just gonna stand there and wait for him to get attacked by his bulls and rail guns ?
> 
> Zoros haki should be good enough for him to not have his swords stolen,
> 
> ...


Big Mom's haki wasn't strong enough. How is zoro's? 

Advcoc punches? Quite a few from Zoro. 

You first have to tell me why Zoro has stronger haki than big mom to keep his swords. If Zoro goes flying at kid like he did against king then kid can simply repel, he can create a construct to tank some of the damage and repel Zoro and there's nothing he can do about it just as there's nothing he could do if laws shambles him away. 

Did you miss kids awakening? Zoro gets magnetized and the rail gun emission gets attracted to him.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

Same as Law, with the difference that Kid says "thanks man" before collapsing in front of the grandmaster giving him high diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Same as Law, with the difference that Kid says "thanks man" before collapsing in front of the grandmaster giving him high diff.


Troll level post. No one here can give actual arguments as to why Zoro can beat kid except for @ice demon slayer (even though hes losing his argument)


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

I’m saying Zoro. He was doing MUCH better than Kidd and Law prior to getting advanced CoC. Now that he has full control over it it’s a wrap. 

I’m sure this is a controversial opinion.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Troll level post. No one here can give actual arguments as to why Zoro can beat kid except for @ice demon slayer (even though hes losing his argument)



Zoro has superior Haki in all 3 shades. He is not PIS/CIS bound like Big Mom. Law never landed an attack in a 1 on 1 against Big Mom, he always had support by his side, 4 RT SN's and Kid later on and vice versa.



What does Law/Kid have? Range against an opponent that never been shown to dodge an attack?

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 4, 2022)

It is with great joy I cast my vote for Kid


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

Big mom didn’t use adcoc to save her swords. We have to be able to see what Kidd could do to swords or kanbao as like that. He couldn’t do anything to kaido’s kanbao. An acoc sword should be fine.


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Zoro has superior Haki in all 3 shades. He is not PIS/CIS bound like Big Mom. Law never landed an attack in a 1 on 1 against Big Mom, he always had support by his side, 4 RT SN's and Kid later on.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Law have? Range against an opponent that never been shown to dodge an attack?


I'm talking about kid not law


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Big mom didn’t use adcoc to save her swords. We have to be able to see what Kidd could do to swords or kanbao as like that. He couldn’t do anything to kaido’s kanbao. An acoc sword should be fine.


Is Zoro good enough with advcoc to be able to do anything except flow it through his swords? Perhaps big mom didn't use advcoc because it wouldn't have down anything because that's not how advcoc works? 

Kids mastery of his DF advanced greatly during this fight, he became an actual threat to yonko during this fight just as Luffy and law did so earlier limitations don't apply in the same way that Luffy who got knocked out by kaido earlier is weaker than current Luffy.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Is Zoro good enough with advcoc to be able to do anything except flow it through his swords? Perhaps big mom didn't use advcoc because it wouldn't have down anything because that's not how advcoc works?
> 
> Kids mastery of his DF advanced greatly during this fight, he became an actual threat to yonko during this fight just as Luffy and law did so earlier limitations don't apply in the same way that Luffy who got knocked out by kaido earlier is weaker than current Luffy.


Or she doesn’t know how or PIS. She didn’t even use adcoc in this fight in many critical moments. 

He needed all the help he can get from law to land 90% of his attacks. He is quite below someone like luffy.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Zoro has superior Haki in all 3 shades. He is not PIS/CIS bound like Big Mom. Law never landed an attack in a 1 on 1 against Big Mom, he always had support by his side, 4 RT SN's and Kid later on.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Law have? Range against an opponent that never been shown to dodge an attack?


Wrong thread


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I'm talking about kid not law



Same factors. Both Law and Kid get shat on by Zoro in terms of haki proficiency/mastery in all 3 shades. 

They lose in physical stats too and burn through their stamina faster by spamming DF abilities. They can't compete in lethality. They can only shine against a character that is heavily PIS/CIS'd and that been portrayed as a incompetent fighter.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Same factors. Both Law and Kid get shat on by Zoro in terms of haki proficiency/mastery in all 3 shades.
> 
> They lose in physical stats too and burn through their stamina faster by spamming DF abilities. They can't compete in lethality. They *can only shine against a character that is heavily PIS/CIS'd and that been portrayed as a incompetent fighter.*


All you're doing is describing Zoro


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Or she doesn’t know how or PIS. She didn’t even use adcoc in this fight in many critical moments.
> 
> He needed all the help he can get from law to land 90% of his attacks. He is quite below someone like luffy.


As did Zoro in order to hit kaido. Kid however was able to land hits on Big Mom without help, including the rail gun attack. 



TheWiggian said:


> Same factors. Both Law and Kid get shat on by Zoro in terms of haki proficiency/mastery in all 3 shades.
> 
> They lose in physical stats too and burn through their stamina faster by spamming DF abilities. They can't compete in lethality. They can only shine against a character that is heavily PIS/CIS'd and that been portrayed as a incompetent fighter.


Kid outlasted Zoro when kid was fighting s yonko and a fresh (yes the medicine made him fresh) Zoro was fighting a YC1. In fact kid outlasted Zoro for his two rounds. 

Does Zoro beat Big Mom in all three haki proficiency? Because clearly kid is able to bypass that either with his own haki or with pure DF mastery. 

Big Mom didn't have PIS. It's been part of her character to act this way since she appeared. She's been a Yonko despite her stupidity, it's not a fluke. It's something she overcomes because she's just that good. She more durable than any other Yonko and has great AP.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Kid outlasted Zoro when kid was fighting s yonko and a fresh (yes the medicine made him fresh) Zoro was fighting a YC1. In fact kid outlasted Zoro for his two rounds.



He also didn't do anything except saying "thanks man" to Zoro, who did the heavy lifting alongside his captain.  



Incognitos said:


> Does Zoro beat Big Mom in all three haki proficiency? Because clearly kid is able to bypass that either with his own haki or with pure DF mastery.



What does Big Mom have going for her in terms of haki? She has all 3 shades, when was it highlighted on another level? 



Incognitos said:


> Big Mom didn't have PIS. It's been part of her character to act this way since she appeared. She's been a Yonko despite her stupidity, it's not a fluke. It's something she overcomes because she's just that good. She more durable than any other Yonko and has great AP.



So she is a crappy fighter unlike someone like Zoro, noted. And neither Kid/Law has support from someone else here. They get overwhelmed with no one helping them here.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> As did Zoro in order to hit kaido. Kid however was able to land hits on Big Mom without help, including the rail gun attack.
> 
> 
> Kid outlasted Zoro when kid was fighting s yonko and a fresh (yes the medicine made him fresh) Zoro was fighting a YC1. In fact kid outlasted Zoro for his two rounds.
> ...


Yea he landed that towards the end, hardly anything to brag about when you had law support you 95% of the time.

The medicine has a time limit so what do you expect. Zoro saved their ass from hakai which is stronger than anything big mom by herself outputted.

She didn’t have sword acoc or got PISed. And that was only during assign. He would have to get off assign against a much more mobile and high AP opponent.

It’s PIS when you use adcoc on page one but not law. Stop it.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2022)

Too many extremes on both sides. I'm seeing Kid destroys Zoro.... Zoro wins easily and all sorts of things only a drug addict would say. This is not an easy fight on either end. All of these guys are in the exact same ballpark as each other.

Zoro extreme diff. Same as the Law fight. Assign will indeed be a bitch to get around though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gabzy (Feb 4, 2022)

Enma kills zoro


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Enma > Kidd > Zoro


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

Can someone explain to me why TWO Zoros in 2 vs 1 couldn't do the same that the TWO of Kidd + Law did in 2 vs 1? People are conveniently forgetting it's not 1 vs 1 a 2 vs 1 lol
That gives an enormous advantage 
They aren't Rufy in 1 vs 1 with Kaido. They took Big Mom 2 vs 1 taking advantage one from the other, with attacks from the back, attacks to unfocused enemy and so on.

While Adv CoC Zoro stomped a YC1 with three hits, without needing to go all out (no Ashura). One of them being a nameless attack and another a single sword attack.
So Zoro isn't just > YC1s
He is >> them, proved by stomping one.
Obviously I am referring to Current Zoro. Overall the fight with King is high/very high diff, sure. But if we talk about after Zoro's power up, it's low to mid diff, after Zoro gained Adv CoC that King was overwhelmed completely. So would be Marco or Katakuri.

Not to mention that Kidd = Law
Law is a swordsman (Oda called it as that and recognized him as that in multiple sources... and his strongest move is a freaking sword attack)
So Zoro > Law = Kidd

They are in the same tier, stronger than YC1s but still not completely as strong as full fledged Top Tiers. 
Zoro stomped a YC1 in 1 vs 1, Kidd + Law extreme diffed a Top Tier in 2 vs 1.
Before the power ups, Zoro objectively did better than Kidd and Law during Roof Piece.
After that, all of them gained massive power ups, be them Advanced Conqueror Haki or DF Awakening. Proportionally, nothing changed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro pre AdCoC was losing every trade vs King, Kidd is breaking Big Mom’s bones without AdCoC, it's plenty obvious (always has been) that Kidd & Law are stronger than Luffy's subordinates.

Zoro losses after a good fight.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Empathy (Feb 4, 2022)

I think Kid’s a bad match-up for Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Can someone explain to me why TWO Zoros in 2 vs 1 couldn't do the same that the TWO of Kidd + Law did in 2 vs 1? People are conveniently forgetting it's not 1 vs 1 a 2 vs 1 lol
> That gives an enormous advantage
> They aren't Rufy in 1 vs 1 with Kaido. They took Big Mom 2 vs 1 taking advantage one from the other, with attacks from the back, attacks to unfocused enemy and so on.
> 
> ...


He doesnt have the stamina to fight at that level for long enough. Enma gives him top tier firepower( which he needs in order to even compete here) in exchange for stamina, zoro is out now and law and kidd keep dishing out yonkou level attacks and keep fighting. He also doesnt have the manuverability law and kidd have to dodge big moms attacks. The only stat he has on their level is AP


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Bobybobster said:


> zoro-bros, the sun will shine on us once again. I promise


Coward, the mind must meet the night


"If it must encounter a night, let it be rather that of despair, which remains lucid—polar night, vigil of the mind, whence will arise perhaps that white and virginal brightness which outlines every object in the light of the intelligence."


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> if MO can still defend big mom, i can still defend zoro


MO is like Linlin (A Yonko) and you're on the tier of the likes of Babanuki (An Admiral/Mihawk) you stand no shot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> MO is like Linlin (A Yonko) and you're on the tier of the likes of Babanuki (An Admiral/Mihawk) you stand no shot.



who the hell is babakuni


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> who the hell is babakuni




You know who he is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> You know who he is



Get his name right first though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Zoro pre AdCoC was losing every trade vs King, Kidd is breaking Big Mom’s bones without AdCoC, it's plenty obvious (always has been) that Kidd & Law are stronger than Luffy's subordinates.
> 
> Zoro losses after a good fight.


What? Zoro managed to cut Kaido pre advanced CoC. Also, King managed to shrug off an attack that hurt Kaido.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Get his name right first though


I did. His name is Babanuki isn't it?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What? *Zoro managed to cut Kaido pre advanced CoC.* Also, King managed to shrug off an attack that hurt Kaido.


 

Ashura _is_ AdCoC.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2022)

This is just an old aCoC/haki vs DF powers debate. If aCoC can block magnetism Zoro should win. If not Kidd should win.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I did. His name is Babanuki isn't it?



Oh it was @A Optimistic who said 'babakuni', my bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spawn3 (Feb 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Ashura _is_ AdCoC.


Right, it was CoC coating. But the fact he did it unconsciously is why people think he didn’t let out much CoC in it, possibly why there’s no black lightning too. 
So, now that he can do it consciously, his attacks have gotten stronger too. His Asura now should be stronger than in 1010.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Ashura _is_ AdCoC.



Zoro used CoC *with* Ashura, I don't think the extra 6 swords are CoC


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

If and when Kidd lands Assign, how will Zoro get out? Big Mom only got out of the way in time because of her monsterous strength, and even then all Kidd had to do was find something even bigger to stick her to. And Zoro specifically has no abilities that would help him after getting assigned. From there Kidd just has to charge up his Railgun to a Zoro that will be stuck. That's just 1 way Kidd would win, and I'm very confident it'd work, since it worked on Big Mom this chapter without assistance from Law.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> If and when Kidd lands Assign, how will Zoro get out? Big Mom only got out of the way in time because of her monsterous strength, and even then all Kidd had to do was find something even bigger to stick her to. And Zoro specifically has no abilities that would help him after getting assigned. From there Kidd just has to charge up his Railgun to a Zoro that will be stuck. That's just 1 way Kidd would win, and I'm very confident it'd work, since it worked on Big Mom this chapter without assistance from Law.


Advanced CoC barrier is a thing




Also. If Zoro goes all out to blitz Kidd with Adv CoC Ashura, what does Kidd do? Or with Adv CoC Shi Shishi Sonson?
Zoro's attacks are fast and lethal.
Kidd is tough, strong and tanky.


Zoro should win extreme diff. He was a bit stronger than Kidd and Law before all of them gained comparable power ups, now he is still a bit stronger than them.
Stomping a YC1 in 1 vs 1 is no worse than extreme diffing a Yonko in 2 vs 1. The advantage of being 2 vs 1 is also forgotten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Advanced CoC barrier is a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kidd doesn't need to make contact anymore if you look at the panels this chapter. He just points at Big Mom and the wall he sticks her to. And even if you want to argue that he does have to make contact, you seriously think Zoro can go a whole fight vs Kidd without touching him? After 1 min of AdvCoC usage Zoro is literally seeing death. He's not taking out Kidd in that short amount of time, they'd have a large portion of the fight be without AdvCoC.


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 4, 2022)

I'd say Zoro puts him down, but it will be a brutal battle.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Kidd doesn't need to make contact anymore if you look at the panels this chapter. He just points at Big Mom and the wall he sticks her to. And even if you want to argue that he does have to make contact, you seriously think Zoro can go a whole fight vs Kidd without touching him? After 1 min of AdvCoC usage Zoro is literally seeing death. He's not taking out Kidd in that short amount of time, they'd have a large portion of the fight be without AdvCoC.


Zoro without Adv CoC >= Kidd without DF Awakening 
Zoro using Adv CoC >=Kidd using DF Awakening


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Zoro without Adv CoC >= Kidd without DF Awakening
> Zoro using Adv CoC >=Kidd using DF Awakening


It's not that simple, and also that's just wrong, but even if we assume that's correct, it's not that simple. Zoro NEEDS AdvCoC to take Kidd down. Without it we saw King punking him. Kidd's way too tanky for Zoro to beat without AdvCoC. Zoro's problem is that he hasn't mastered AdvCoC yet, and only last like literally 1 min after he uses it since Enma sucks him dry.

Can you tell me what Zoro would do in a scenario that Kidd does land his awakening, as he did on Big Mom this chapter? Seriously interested on what the Legion thinks would happen.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It's not that simple, and also that's just wrong, but even if we assume that's correct, it's not that simple. Zoro NEEDS AdvCoC to take Kidd down. Without it we saw King punking him. Kidd's way too tanky for Zoro to beat without AdvCoC. Zoro's problem is that he hasn't mastered AdvCoC yet, and only last like literally 1 min after he uses it since Enma sucks him dry.
> 
> Can you tell me what Zoro would do in a scenario that Kidd does land his awakening, as he did on Big Mom this chapter? Seriously interested on what the Legion thinks would happen.


Can you tell me what Kidd would do in a scenario that Zoro activates Adv CoC Ashura and attacks him?
Seriously interested in why people have double standards only with Zoro.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Can you tell me what Kidd would do in a scenario that Zoro activates Adv CoC Ashura and attacks him?
> Seriously interested in why people have double standards only with Zoro.


I'll answer after you answer my question first


----------



## Typhon (Feb 4, 2022)

Assign getting a buff this chapter makes this even more of a GG. Kidd slays


----------



## Brian (Feb 4, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> MO is like Linlin (A Yonko) and you're on the tier of the likes of Babanuki (An Admiral/Mihawk) you stand no shot.



did you just compare Mihawk to Babanuki

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sablés (Feb 4, 2022)

Not sure if Kidd can steal Zoro's swords through AdvCoC and that's about his best shot.

I actually think this comes down to who runs out of stamina first. I'd side with Zoro out of bias, and because Kid's feats were in tandem with Law's, while Zoro is defined in a 1 v 1 against a faster and no less durable opponent that BM.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Brian said:


> did you just compare Mihawk to Babanuki


 Yes, yes I did.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro's best bet at this point is to get some kind of powerup from the grim reaper.

In all honesty, we might just have to adjust our expectations. I thought Zoro and Sanji would fare differently against Kidd/Law, and it seems I judged wrong.

But you never know with Oda.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro vs law is debatable. Zoro vs kid isn't. Zoro wins high diff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 4, 2022)

Gravity couldnt stop Zoro from fighting fujitora, there is no way Magnetic can.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 4, 2022)

Kid would win against Zoro. Go read the latest chapter (1039). Nuff said!


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'll answer after you answer my question first


He needs to get close and Zoro pushes him away. If Zoro uses ashura or his dai Arka’s with acoc kid is dead


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> He needs to get close and Zoro pushes him away. If Zoro uses ashura or his dai Arka’s with acoc kid is dead


So you believe that Zoro beats Kidd without ever getting close to him, except for when he one shots him with Ashura? Wow


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro demonstrates a new technique Mihawk taught him and postpones the fight.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Ashura _is_ AdCoC.


Before using Ashura brother.

He cut him with Great Dragon Twister. He also would have cut him with Flying Dragon Blaze. Neither of those attacks were using advanced CoC.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> So you believe that Zoro beats Kidd without ever getting close to him, except for when he one shots him with Ashura? Wow


If he tries to pull his sword or do assign yea, Zoro will push him back with haki we have seen him do that. It would be a high diff fight still. But Zoro is superior to kid.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> If he tries to pull his sword or do assign yea, Zoro will push him back with haki we have seen him do that. It would be a high diff fight still. But Zoro is superior to kid.


Kidd showed the ability to out manuver Big Mom without assistance from Law and land his Assign. Big Mom is not a particularly fast fighter but still has top tier stats. So how wouldn't Kidd land it on Zoro?


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Kidd showed the ability to out manuver Big Mom without assistance from Law and land his Assign. Big Mom is not a particularly fast fighter but still has top tier stats. So how wouldn't Kidd land it on Zoro?


Yea when she was on her last legs. My god y’all use some weak feats. He got her like how Zoro got kaido but in an extended match it won’t happen so easily. 

Big mom is slow as well but in a regular match where she wasn’t beat down by law , Kidd would absolutely get destroyed. 

Zoro is faster than big mom and has barrier feats, it would be risky for Kidd to pull of those moves and likely won’t be successful.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yea when she was on her last legs. My god y’all use some weak feats. He got her like how Zoro got kaido but in an extended match it won’t happen so easily.
> 
> Big mom is slow as well but in a regular match where she wasn’t beat down by law , Kidd would absolutely get destroyed.
> 
> Zoro is faster than big mom and has barrier feats, it would be risky for Kidd to pull of those moves and likely won’t be successful.


So she's slower because she's hurt, but Kidd being hurt doesn't affect his speed? Interesting


----------



## TheNirou (Feb 4, 2022)

Kidd is the worst opponent for swordsmans overall, he has the edge when it comes to the matchup and this the main reason on why i think he beats Zoro outside his portrayal and feats against Big Mom.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> So she's slower because she's hurt, but Kidd being hurt doesn't affect his speed? Interesting


Yea having multiple opponents on the battlefield does that to you, she had to be on guard with law jumping in. You are taking a small feat and extrapolating it to an unusually high degree. Big mom vs Kidd as a solo match would end in mid high diff, he’s not getting those attacks off.

Unless you think he has actual 1 v 1 feats. 

Zoro has 1 v 1 feats against a faster kaido and extremely fast king. Him getting off assign is unlikely.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yea having multiple opponents on the battlefield does that to you, she had to be on guard with law jumping in. You are taking a small feat and extrapolating it to an unusually high degree. Big mom vs Kidd as a solo match would end in mid high diff, he’s not getting those attacks off.
> 
> Unless you think he has actual 1 v 1 feats.
> 
> Zoro has 1 v 1 feats against a faster kaido and extremely fast king. Him getting off assign is unlikely.


Kaido is faster than Big Mom but by a huge margin. She's still a Yonkou and was shown to be able to effortlessly keep up with him in a 1v1. And even if we assume Zoro is faster than Kidd, it's just wank to assume that Zoro is so much faster than Kidd, that he would not be able to succesfully point at Zoro throughout an entire fight. Do you know how dumb that sounds lmao


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Kaido is faster than Big Mom but by a huge margin. She's still a Yonkou and was shown to be able to effortlessly keep up with him in a 1v1. And even if we assume Zoro is faster than Kidd, it's just wank to assume that Zoro is so much faster than Kidd, that he would not be able to succesfully point at Zoro throughout an entire fight. Do you know how dumb that sounds lmao


He has to be close to Zoro and that won’t happen with barriers. He was right next to big mom. Unless Zoro is stupid enough to let a magnetic user come that close to him to make a move he should be fine.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> He has to be close to Zoro and that won’t happen with barriers. He was right next to big mom. Unless Zoro is stupid enough to let a magnetic user come that close to him to make a move he should be fine.


Kidd doesnt need to get that close to use Assign.




If you pay attention, after he puts the N on the building it shows that he's far enough away to not even be on the panel of Big Mom being pulled in. And Bigger Mom is huge so that'd mean he'd have to be atleast a few meters away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2022)

Popcorn stop. Come get your popcorn here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Kidd doesnt need to get that close to use Assign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is right next to big moms face, it’s very close that’s not an easy distance to get to when you have a barrier protection.

The second panel he is facing a different position and presumably the metal doesn’t need to be close to him as he controls them.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> He is right next to big moms face, it’s very close that’s not an easy distance to get to when you have a barrier protection.
> 
> The second panel he is facing a different position and presumably the metal doesn’t need to be close to him as he controls them.


Nothing suggest that just because it's metal the distance he can be from something to assign it gets longer. I'm showing you actual panels proving that he doesn't need to be next to something to assign it and you reply with headcannon.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nothing suggest that just because it's metal the distance he can be from something to assign it gets longer. I'm showing you actual panels proving that he doesn't need to be next to something to assign it and you reply with headcannon.


Why is he so close to big mom then. Until he is not extremely close to the victim of his move then it’s not headcannon but a fact.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 4, 2022)

I mean in theory Kidd should hard counter Zoro.

He should be able to just snatch Zoro's swords and then beat his ass

Unless Zoro is Flashy Flash sans Sword. 

But I assume we are going with a story where Kidd doesn't just do that.

I mean for Kidd and Law to be real Luffy Rivals. I think they have to be stronger then Zoro and Sanji.
Not really a rival when your weaker then the Right Hand and maybe the Left Hand (Sanji) and even maybe Yamato lol if she joins.

Killer at least has First Mate that aint totally useless. Law is solo act though. Man needs to recruit some talent Bepo aint shit.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Why is he so close to big mom then. Until he is not extremely close to the victim of his move then it’s not headcannon but a fact.





Here's another panel dipicting roughly the distance from Kidd and Big Mom when he used Assign. And given how we cant even see the building in this shot that would mean he Assigned the building from likely 10+ meters away. I'm giving you panels, and you give me headcannon.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Here's another panel dipicting roughly the distance from Kidd and Big Mom when he used Assign. And given how we cant even see the building in this shot that would mean he Assigned the building from likely 10+ meters away. I'm giving you panels, and you give me headcannon.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

He is pretty close and he got even closer. He has to be close to the victim, he did it twice by now and your panel shows that clearly.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 4, 2022)

TheNirou said:


> Kidd is the worst opponent for swordsmans overall, he has the edge when it comes to the matchup and this the main reason on why i think he beats Zoro outside his portrayal and feats against Big Mom.



Yeah the only one on the Strawhats that Kidd should counter more then Zoro is Franky lol.

Though what is Sanji's exoskelton made out of? Kidd might be able to oneshot his ass as well. And take most of Nami and Usopps tools. Though Zeus might counter Kidd.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> He is pretty close and he got even closer. He has to be close to the victim, he did it twice by now and your panel shows that clearly.


You're ignoring the fact after the Assign activated Kidd was not shown on panel. If I were to guess, he would likely be right above his Bull in this panel




As that was shown to be his location on the literal page before




And given how Kidd is 205 cm aka 6 foot 9 inches, I'm pretty sure someone could do the quick calcs and measure it but that's definetly atleast 10+ meters away from the building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Feb 4, 2022)

People say, "When it's one-on-one, always bet on Kid."

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> You're ignoring the fact after the Assign activated Kidd was not shown on panel. If I were to guess, he would likely be right above his Bull in this panel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assign was placed when he put the S on big mom, he activated it later. And to place the S on BM he had to be close to her.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

Kid is an awful matchup for Zoro. Even if he can’t pull Zoro’s swords out of his hands/mouth, he most likely disrupt Zoro’s movement and slow him down at the moment of every attack.

I have them roughly on the same level in general, which means Zoro can’t overcome this disadvantage


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Assign was placed when he put the S on big mom, he activated it later. And to place the S on BM he had to be close to her.


He literally puts S and then N instantly right after, what are you talking about? You're arguing against panels and saying what you thought should of happened instead. His distance from Big Mom was roughly 2 meters and his distance from the building is roughly 10 meters. As of right now we know that he can assign up to roughly 10 meters away. You have shown me literally nothing that proves your points.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

What amuses me about this thread, is that for the last decade+ I was constantly hyping up Kidd, while everyone assumed he would be far weaker than he’s been shown. My only real reasoning for why I suspected he would turn out like this was his representation and position in the story. That will generally never lead you wrong.

That’s the same reason why I’m so sure that current Zoro is stronger than Kidd. Not WAY stronger but I’d say he’s closer to Luffy’s level than Kidd’s level.

Look back at this thread, it’s an amusing read, especially this week:


----------



## The crazy hacker (Feb 4, 2022)

They are on the same level but Kidd wins due to being a bad match up for Zoro.


----------



## GeoNation (Feb 4, 2022)

Where are people getting the "bad matchup" from? Lots of posts about Kidd taking away Zoro's swords and yet no valid support for that. He never even took Big Mom's sword and her sword is not even coated with hardening.

Kidd has to get close to use Assign. Against an impressive CQC fighter like Zoro, Kidd gets cut before he even lands the assign.

Zoro has shown better endurance , Haki, speed, AP. He wins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 4, 2022)

GeoNation said:


> Where are people getting the "bad matchup" from? Lots of posts about Kidd taking away Zoro's swords and yet no valid support for that. He never even took Big Mom's sword and her sword is not even coated with hardening.
> 
> Kidd has to get close to use Assign. Against an impressive CQC fighter like Zoro, Kidd gets cut before he even lands the assign.
> 
> Zoro has shown better endurance , Haki, speed, AP. He wins


His magnetism was shown to affect Napoleon and have him stick to her showing that he can affect a Yonko and her weapon. However unlike Zoro big Mom's power isn't tied up in her sword. It's her haki, her monster body, her fruit, and her homies. Big Mom without Napoleon is still a Yonko level threat. So why would kid focus his power on Napoleon when he can focus on big mom herself? 

Zoro on the other hand is at best Yc3 without his swords so it makes much more sense for kid to focus on that if he were to fight Zoro vs big mom.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Well every other thread with the main guys have been made. Might as well make this one too.
> 
> The fight takes place on Onigashima.


Zoro wasn't even in this chapter :/


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> Zoro wasn't even in this chapter :/



No worries the Legion has Luffy covered. After all Kid and Law would first need to surpass Zoro before getting to Luffy and Sanji fans are a small branch of the legion, making sure Kid and Law surpass Sanji first before trying to get to Zoro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> He literally puts S and then N instantly right after, what are you talking about? You're arguing against panels and saying what you thought should of happened instead. His distance from Big Mom was roughly 2 meters and his distance from the building is roughly 10 meters. As of right now we know that he can assign up to roughly 10 meters away. You have shown me literally nothing that proves your points.


So a human and metal are the same. We have never seen him do assign from anywhere outside being extremely close to their face. That’s not 2 meters, that’s just you being blind. His body is right next to big moms face.


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 5, 2022)

Kid wins this one

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GeoNation (Feb 5, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> His magnetism was shown to affect Napoleon and have him stick to her showing that he can affect a Yonko and her weapon. However unlike Zoro big Mom's power isn't tied up in her sword. It's her haki, her monster body, her fruit, and her homies. Big Mom without Napoleon is still a Yonko level threat. So why would kid focus his power on Napoleon when he can focus on big mom herself?
> 
> Zoro on the other hand is at best Yc3 without his swords so it makes much more sense for kid to focus on that if he were to fight Zoro vs big mom.


This does not address my point. Kidd used assign on Big Mom not her sword. He never took her sword away so where is the claim that he will take Zoro's sword away coming from?

So then your point has no valid basis. Without Napoleon, Big Mom loses a lot of AP. Yet you think Kidd had the opportunity to steal the sword but decided not to.

Like I stated in my original post, Kidd has to get close to Zoro in order to land Assign. We saw what happened when King in speed mode got close to Zoro in CQC. A slower character like Kidd would do worse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zorokuma (Feb 5, 2022)

Kidd *coughs blood* takes it…


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 5, 2022)

GeoNation said:


> This does not address my point. Kidd used assign on Big Mom not her sword. He never took her sword away so where is the claim that he will take Zoro's sword away coming from?
> 
> So then your point has no valid basis. Without Napoleon, Big Mom loses a lot of AP. Yet you think Kidd had the opportunity to steal the sword but decided not to.
> 
> Like I stated in my original post, Kidd has to get close to Zoro in order to land Assign. We saw what happened when King in speed mode got close to Zoro in CQC. A slower character like Kidd would do worse.


The point is the magnetism affects big mom and her sword. It doesn't have to be assign in order for magnetism to work. Assign is just the source of the magnetism being able to be transfered, not the strength of it. 

To prove that point the rail gun is a much stronger strength of magnetism than assign has shown by far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 5, 2022)

Zoro takes Kid's other arm. He and Shanks will have an arm fighting contest.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GeoNation (Feb 5, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> The point is the magnetism affects big mom and her sword. It doesn't have to be assign in order for magnetism to work. Assign is just the source of the magnetism being able to be transfered, not the strength of it.
> 
> To prove that point the rail gun is a much stronger strength of magnetism than assign has shown by far.


Again nothing you've mentioned addresses my point.
All magnetism do not have the same power. Assign is more powerful magnetism than Kidd simply drawing some metals. It is an awakening technique afterall.

And as stated in my previous post, Kidd never took Big Mom's sword. If his magnetism was strong enough to do that, he would have


----------



## Mariko (Feb 5, 2022)

AdCoC > Awakening   

ZKK finally happens


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Feb 5, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> *LEGION PLEASE COME TO THIS THREAD AND PROVIDE BACKUP*


Waste if time. Just wait until Zoro completes his Shinigami training and Getsuga Tenshōs everyone in the face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Feb 5, 2022)

One of the worst MUs for Zorro


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 5, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> One of the worst MUs for Zorro


I bet that's what Kid thought by attacking Shanks.


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 5, 2022)

GeoNation said:


> Again nothing you've mentioned addresses my point.
> All magnetism do not have the same power. Assign is more powerful magnetism than Kidd simply drawing some metals. It is an awakening technique afterall.
> 
> And as stated in my previous post, Kidd never took Big Mom's sword. If his magnetism was strong enough to do that, he would have


I did if you read my post. Rail gun > Assign in magnetic strength. Rail gun isn't awakening.


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 5, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> I bet that's what Kid thought by attacking Shanks.


That was a yc3-4 level combatant vs a Yonko. He's gotten a lot stronger since then and is a tier above kid and at absolute worse the same tier as Zoro where matchups matter a lot more than a five tier difference.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 5, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> That was a yc3-4 level combatant vs a Yonko. He's gotten a lot stronger since then and is a tier above kid and at absolute worse the same tier as Zoro where matchups matter a lot more than a five tier difference.


Shanks would still cut Kid's other arm. 

I seriously don't think you guys understand how powerful Shanks and Mihawk are, and by extension how powerful Luffy and Zoro are going to be.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 5, 2022)

Mariko said:


> AdCoC > Awakening
> 
> ZKK finally happens


Someone needs to tell yamato


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 5, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Shanks would still cut Kid's other arm.
> 
> I seriously don't think you guys understand how powerful Shanks and Mihawk are, and by extension how powerful Luffy and Zoro are going to be.


Kid and law are always going to be between Luffy and Zoro. Always have been and always will be. Just as Zoro will always be stronger than sanji and weaker than Luffy.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> So a human and metal are the same. We have never seen him do assign from anywhere outside being extremely close to their face. That’s not 2 meters, that’s just you being blind. His body is right next to big moms face.


I don't know how many times I have to show you the same panels anymore, so I'll stop reposting them, but you're just trying to argue against panels now. You have once again provided absolutely zero evidence to support your claims and just can't admit you were wrong about Kidd's range with his assign. And you are also just making up that his range extends with metal, pulling more headcannon out your ass. 

It's fine to admit you were wrong. You clearly didn't give this much thought and now you just can't admit you didn't know what you were talking about.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## GeoNation (Feb 5, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I did if you read my post. Rail gun > Assign in magnetic strength. Rail gun isn't awakening.


How does rail gun take away Zoro's swords?


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 5, 2022)

GeoNation said:


> How does rail gun take away Zoro's swords?


Rail gun doesn't. It is a demonstration that rail gun magnetic power is stronger than assign magnetic power thus awakening isn't the maximum magnetic power that kid has shown. 

There's no evidence to your claim that the magnetic strength in awakening is more powerful than regular magnetic strength. 

Were doflamingos awakening strings stronger than his regular ones? Was katakuris awakening mochi stronger than regular mochi? There's no evidence to suggest that isn't the case. 

I already explained to you why taking Napoleon away wouldn't be a big priority for kid, it's not a huge source of her power, not even 1/10 of her power comes from her sword so why take it? Compared to Zoro where his swords are 9/10 of his power.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I don't know how many times I have to show you the same panels anymore, so I'll stop reposting them, but you're just trying to argue against panels now. You have once again provided absolutely zero evidence to support your claims and just can't admit you were wrong about Kidd's range with his assign. And you are also just making up that his range extends with metal, pulling more headcannon out your ass.
> 
> It's fine to admit you were wrong. You clearly didn't give this much thought and now you just can't admit you didn't know what you were talking about.




Lol make a thread about it if you are so convinced. You can see that he has to be close to his victim, you are reaching hard by saying he has to be as close as he needs to be to the metal. If that were the case he would have done that the first time. It’s a close range move. And he would have used it multiple times without needing distractions etc.


Burden of proof is on you if he ever does it from a distance closer than what he did with being right next to big mom’s face I would agree but he didn’t and you can’t use the metal as an example.

It’s common sense.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Lol make a thread about it if you are so convinced. You can see that he has to be close to his victim, you are reaching hard by saying he has to be as close as he needs to be to the metal. If that were the case he would have done that the first time. It’s a close range move. And he would have used it multiple times without needing distractions etc.
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on you if he ever does it from a distance closer than what he did with being right next to big mom’s face I would agree but he didn’t and you can’t use the metal as an example.
> ...


Holy fuck, you're either trolling or dense. Your "proof" is that he's done it from a close range before, so that cancels out the time he did it from a further range??? I don't know why I ever entertain "debating" you lmao.

Go get one of your Big Brothers from the Legion to continue this debate for you, I'm not gonna keep giving you panels so that you can respond with what you "think" instead.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Holy fuck, you're either trolling or dense. Your "proof" is that he's done it from a close range before, so that cancels out the time he did it from a further range??? I don't know why I ever entertain "debating" you lmao.
> 
> Go get one of your Big Brothers from the Legion to continue this debate for you, I'm not gonna keep giving you panels so that you can respond with what you "think" instead.


Ok chief let’s break this down a bit.

Your claim is it’s a mid range attack?

Because he’s far from the metal? That’s pretty much your argument?


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Ok chief let’s break this down a bit.
> 
> Your claim is it’s a mid range attack?
> 
> Because he’s far from the metal? That’s pretty much your argument?


Everything was already broken down to you in a way a child would be able to understand. If you're still confused then I'm done here.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Everything was already broken down to you in a way a child would be able to understand. If you're still confused then I'm done here.


Ok, done here. You have no proof but doing some crazy reaching when we see he needs to be right near big mom’s face. Until you get scan(which doesn’t exist) no point in discussing this with you sir. 

You also lack the maturity to talk in a rational manner, ofc can’t expect more from the admiral brigade.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

Yes, because Kidd is clearly right next to her face, where the red circle is, as he is clearly drawn there in the panel. Not likely where the blue circle is where he was drawn literally the page before. He just put on Sanji's Raid suit and turned invisible, clearly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yes, because Kidd is clearly right next to her face, where the red circle is, as he is clearly drawn there in the panel. Not likely where the blue circle is where he was drawn literally the page before. He just put on Sanji's Raid suit and turned invisible, clearly.


That’s after the activation are you blind. 

Look how close he is to big mom’s eyes in panel number to put the S.

He moved dude, it’s a manga not animation he moved that’s why he’s not there.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> That’s after the activation are you blind.
> 
> Look how close he is to big mom’s eyes in panel number to put the S.


Why are you still responding when you said you were done? That last post wasn't for you specifically but for others who shared your clown take.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Why are you still responding when you said you were done? That last post wasn't for you specifically but for others who shared your clown take.


The other threads didn’t have anything juicy at that moment, but I was in awe at how blind you were in that take, I felt like I had to respond but as per usual you got fanboy goggles on so can’t help with that.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> The other threads didn’t have anything juicy at that moment, but I was in awe at how blind you were in that take, I felt like I had to respond but as per usual you got fanboy goggles on so can’t help with that.


Lol at you making the thread and only having you vote for close range.

You also worded the poll in a way to try to make it sound better for you. Should of just asked if Kidd needed to be literally right next to the person as you claimed on here. But nope, you knew that'd do even worse lmao


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol at you making the thread and only having you vote for close range.
> 
> You also worded the poll in a way to try to make it sound better for you. Should of just asked if Kidd needed to be literally right next to the person as you claimed on here. But nope, you knew that'd do even worse lmao


People can get confused by activation range etc. It's not a simple thread I can make when I'm on mobile and on a bus so I didn't use scans etc.

I didn't try to make it sound better, I literally asked what range he needs to be in order to activate the attack.

This will be super obvious in the anime, he jumps close to her for a reason. 

I was bored and tried to gauge public sentiment which is not always the truth; I know how much you love polls and use group think but until people make excellent arguments polls don't matter.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> People can get confused by activation range etc. It's not a simple thread I can make when I'm on mobile and on a bus so I didn't use scans etc.
> 
> I didn't try to make it sound better, I literally asked what range he needs to be in order to activate the attack.
> 
> ...


Sure keep being dishonest.

All you had to do was ask if Kidd needs to be literally right next to someone to activate Assign, which you argued here. But you knew that wouldn't do good on polls so you changed your question.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Sure keep being dishonest.
> 
> All you had to do was ask if Kidd needs to be literally right next to someone to activate Assign, which you argued here. But you knew that wouldn't do good on polls so you changed your question.


Nope I argued that he had to be really close which is synonymous with being in close range. People can't tell how close something is to another object extremely well in a black and white manga especially by the number of meters etc or feet for nonmetric folks. Terms like mid-range or close range are a good proxy, albeit not a perfect one. Once we see their rationale it would be more clear than a simple choice on a poll.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Nope I argued that he had to be really close which is synonymous with being in close range. People can't tell how close something is to another object extremely well in a black and white manga especially by the number of meters etc or feet for nonmetric folks. Terms like mid-range or close range is a good proxy, albeit not a perfect one. Once we see their rationale it would be more clear than a simple choice on a poll.


I wonder if any respectable poster will come to your aid? 

Press "X" for doubt


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I wonder if any respectable poster will come to your aid?
> 
> Press "X" for doubt


It's not even the most exciting topic, but don't need aid, we just need to get you a respectable brand prescription reading glasses.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> It's not even the most exciting topic, but don't need aid, we just need to get you a respectable brand prescription reading glasses.


You need all the help you can get.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> So a human and metal are the same. We have never seen him do assign from anywhere outside being extremely close to their face. That’s not 2 meters, that’s just you being blind. His body is right next to big moms face.


This you?


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> This you?


Yeah in that shot it doesn't look like it's a 2 meter separation, but my thread and my posts the adjectives I used were close/ near.

My thread explicitly even gives the option between close and mid range. And you purposely chose the one thats incorrect.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yeah in that shot it doesn't look like it's a 2 meter separation, but my thread and my posts the adjectives I used were close/ near.
> 
> My thread explicitly even gives the option between close and mid range. And you purposely chose the one thats incorrect.


You still can't admit you were wrong after being quoted saying it's not 2 meters and then later saying it's 2-4 meters???

You got caught in 4k, just admit it already lmao.

And as I said you made your poll more ambigious since you thought it'd help you get more votes. Hell, Shiba voted for close range and said 5-8 meters, which is not what you were arguing.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> You still can't admit you were wrong after being quoted saying it's not 2 meters and then later saying it's 2-4 meters???
> 
> You got caught in 4k, just admit it already lmao.
> 
> And as I said you made your poll more ambigious since you thought it'd help you get more votes. Hella, Shiba voted for close range and said 5-8 meters, which is not what you were arguing.


I said that in the panel near big mom in the first assign you simpleton. I didn't state that throughout every panel.

My poll even allows for more range. You act like this is a gotcha when it's not. I said 2-4, we are talking semantics it's within 6.5 to 12 feet which is close range. 

It's not the 10 meters plus you wereclaiming which is absolutely not true.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> I said that in the panel near big mom in the first assign you simpleton. I didn't state that throughout every panel.
> 
> My poll even allows for more range. You act like this is a gotcha when it's not.


Now you're just straight up lying. I've been saying 4 meters the entire time, and you said no until I had to lay everything out for you Barney style lmao. And that was just for the distance from Big Mom. You had no rebuttal for the building LMAO


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Now you're just straight up lying. I've been saying 2-4 meters the entire time, and you said no until I had to lay everything out for you Barney style lmao. And that was just for the distance from Big Mom. You had no rubbtal for the building LMAO


Im not lying if my poll allows for that range lmao. How are you this dense?


I said in one panel it looks like less than 2 meters and in others it looks like it's more.



Now you started with 10 meters plus and now come to agree it's less and it's close range and yet you vote opposite of what you believe.

I can't help you with your clownish tendencies and logical issues. You voted mid range.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Im not lying if my poll allows for that range lmao. How are you this dense?
> 
> 
> I said in one panel it looks like less than 2 meters and in others it looks like it's more.
> ...


I've never said it's less than 10 meters? You just finally agreed that Big Mom was 4 meters away, which I said from the start and you said no the entire time.

You still have no rebuttal for the building not being metal, and being 10+ meters away.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> If that were the Burden of proof is on you if he ever does it from a distance closer than what he did with being right next to big mom’s face I would agree but he didn’t and you can’t use the metal as an example.
> 
> It’s common sense.


This you? LMFAO


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've never said it's less than 10 meters? You just finally agreed that Big Mom was 4 meters away, which I said from the start and you said no the entire time.
> 
> You still have no rebuttal for the building not being metal, and being 10+ meters away.


It's not 10 meters away first of all. That's the problem chapter 1039 shows that it's next to big mom and kid is jumping past her. So its def not 10 meters unless you wanna deny gravity again.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> This you? LMFAO


Yup for one panel on one page.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yup for one panel on one page.


Nah, you literally said


> if he ever does it from a distance closer than what he did with being right next to big mom’s face I would agree but he didn’t


Do you know what EVER means? It means you thought he NEVER did it from further than being right next to her. Caught in 4k again.


----------



## arv993 (Feb 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nah, you literally said
> 
> Do you know what EVER means? It means you thought he NEVER did it from further than being right next to her. Caught in 4k again.


Yeah he didn't get big mom by more than a couple meters and the building was 3-4 meters approximately.

I amended it to close range since it's all within 6-13 feet. I don't use the metric system so it makes sense in that context.

this is why I started the poll with Range which accounts for a margin. And you went and voted for an option that's 8-10 plus meters. 



You die on your 10 plus meter hill.


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yeah he didn't get big mom by more than a couple meters and the building was 3-4 meters approximately.
> 
> I amended it to close range since it's all within 6-12 feet.
> 
> ...


So you just ignore the fact that you just got caught lying?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

Kidd wins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zero (Feb 11, 2022)

Kidd isnt taking away Zoro’s swords as easy as people are thinking.

but Kidd wins anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (Feb 11, 2022)

Could go either way. Kidd has the match up advantage to cover him possibly lacking behind otherwise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 11, 2022)

Zoro would feel tickled by Kidd.

On a serious note, Zoro > Law* >= Kidd at this point.

* Law in a 2 vs 1 and with all PIS, lowering guard and distractions from Big Mom seems much stronger than he is in an actual 1 vs 1.
The guy can't use Shambles when he used K Room. In a 2 vs 1 that doesn't change much, in a 1 vs 1, where he can't take advantage on someone else distracting his opponent, it's definitely different.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

